
Ask HN: What do you use for payment processing? - aorshan
I am looking for a way to process payments securely for a website I am thinking about building. I already plan on using paypal but I want to offer credit card payments too. Advice?
======
amccloud
<https://stripe.com/>

------
rush-tea
Paypal also takes credit card.

unless you are forecasting a revenue in ten of thousands, it's better to use
Paypal as everything it's setup

~~~
aysar
Problem is with users who don't have a paypal account, when they are taken to
paypal payment page- they see this big login box and small button under all
that for 'other payment options.'

------
rabidonrails
DO NOT USE PAYPAL -- worst mistake of your life. Work your ass off for an
invite to Stripe, it'll be totally worth it.

------
apedley
I offer PayPal as an option but I hate doing so. PayPal are useless but some
people still want it as an option.

------
aorshan
Got an invite to stripe. Thanks guys.

------
fastspring
Have you seen FastSpring?

~~~
grep
I used to use FS but now I use Stripe and I save 50% or more in fees. Your
fees are very high.

~~~
fastspring
You obviously have to use what best suits you, but don't forget that with less
expensive-appearing services you typically have to pay 3.5-4% in processing
fees, but they end up costing you far more when you factor in software
development costs, merchant fees, and especially the amount of time you will
spend if using an existing basic service that appears to cost less.

You also have to factor in chargeback fees, processing for non-qualified
transactions (i.e. corporate cards, rewards cards, int'l cards, Amex cards,
all of which cost far more than the often quoted 2-2.5% "qualified"
transactions.

Thanks.

------
PonyGumbo
I use Braintree.

